# Baldur's Gate for IPAD



## Colbey Frost (Sep 11, 2012)

http://www.baldursgate.com/news/2012/03/21/baldurs-gate-enhanced-edition-for-ipad-3/

I need this game! So many good memories and if they're doing the first one you can bet they're already doing the second one.

Good times x


----------



## biodroid (Dec 19, 2012)

I bought this game for the iPad but I am regretting it now. A lot of the doors are difficult to find because I can't see them and the controls and icons are iffy.


----------



## Colbey Frost (Mar 6, 2013)

It's working well now. You can click something that highlights the doors etc, and lots of the bugs have been fixed now i think. The problem for me is finding time to play haha


----------



## Null_Zone (Mar 6, 2013)

I coulld never get past the kobolds and their amazing headshots. I might need to borrow the other halfs Ipad for this.


----------



## Tryfan1701 (May 1, 2013)

I have it, and whilst it isnt bad, the main trouble I am finding is that a finger simply isnt accurate enough on menu's and when issuing orders to characters. if anyone has an iPad and can recommend a stylus that will work with it, and make this a bit easier to play, it would be a great help. 

However, ti is still a classic game, and a great way to kill some time when i cant get on the XBox or the PC.


----------



## jastius (May 14, 2013)

What about the painting styluses Tryfan? they can be used to make a point ..( too bad those tiny DS styluses wont work on an Ipad.. )


----------



## Jo Zebedee (May 14, 2013)

Tryfan1701 said:


> I have it, and whilst it isnt bad, the main trouble I am finding is that a finger simply isnt accurate enough on menu's and when issuing orders to characters. if anyone has an iPad and can recommend a stylus that will work with it, and make this a bit easier to play, it would be a great help.
> 
> However, ti is still a classic game, and a great way to kill some time when i cant get on the XBox or the PC.



You can buy them easily enough - i am using a griffin one at the mo which has lasted a fair while. It cost me £2


----------



## wantamint7 (Jun 1, 2013)

I can't imagine playing this game for anything other than a PC.  A controller could probably work but I would have to see how they implement touch controls.


----------



## jastius (Jun 2, 2013)

i saw a joy stick for an ipad the other day on line. it was about eight dollars..


----------

